# Cone spanners size for specific hubs



## NoradMTB (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello!

I need to know which cone hub spanner size i need for theses 3 hubs :


Giant Sport Tracker Disc, 32h
Formula DC 22 rear disc, QR
Formula DC 51 alloy disc w/15 mm

Are the sizing specific to a specific hub or it apply to the whole brand ?
Which size is normally most used or standard ?

My aim is to do the maintenance of them and avoid buying all the size i won't use in the end. 

Thanks!


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

14 and 15 are the most common. Just get the 3 double ended wrenches and you're covered for everything.
One thing, if you work on odd bikes, occasionally you will run into a hub where you need 2 wrenches the same size. It's handy to have 2 sets of the 14/15 wrenches.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ My experience where I need two of the same size usually involves the need for one cone wrench and the outside lock nut can utilize a regular open or closed end wrench.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

Most front wheels will have 13mm cones. The lock nuts will be 17mm, and the solid axle lock nuts that hold the wheel on will be 15mm. Rear cones are most often 15mm.
You can get by with one eache 13mm ,15mm cone and an open end 15mm and 17mm wrench.


----------

